# January 2008 Pool Canada Winner



## pnoon

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

24 . . . . . . Snakeyes

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........
hockeydad.......
inept..............
GWN.............
Bear.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench.........
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## stevefrench

Back to back wins! Way to go, Kevin. :tu I'll get something out to you this week.


----------



## shaggy

damn...i was soooo close...well not really...congrats kev...will get something out to ya


----------



## RHNewfie

Well well well, talk about lucky... you'd best get another cooler! Congrats Kev!


----------



## GWN

2008 is shaping up to be a great year, Kevin.
Congrats.


----------



## hockeydad

Congrats.


----------



## Snakeyes

:r:r:r:r

I'm glad coolers are on special at Canadian Tire right now.

Anyone need my addy?


----------



## inept

Wow, second back-to-back winner in the contest! I'll mail out your winnings this week.


----------



## DragonMan

OH NO!!!! Here we go again!!!  

Congratulations Kevin!! :tu


----------



## a2vr6

Hahah, Congrats Kevin. Looks like me and Marc will be sending the winnings together.


----------



## Bear

OMG... Back to back wins! Congrats :tu
[mumbles] lucky bastage... [/mumbles]


----------



## K Baz

Hmmmmm this all seems strangly familar - almost like it happened before.


----------



## stevefrench

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........WINNER
hockeydad.......
inept..............
GWN.............
Bear.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......SENT
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........

In flight!:ss


----------



## RHNewfie

PM Sent, arrangements made!


----------



## Snakeyes

Should I just contact Xpress post now 



DragonMan said:


> OH NO!!!! Here we go again!!!
> 
> Congratulations Kevin!! :tu


----------



## Zira

Congrats again !!

I'll get it out as soon as Shaggy gets me his contribution.


----------



## winnie

Snakeyes said:


> :r:r:r:r
> 
> I'm glad coolers are on special at Canadian Tire right now.
> 
> Anyone need my addy?


Still have it from last time, you lucky so and so!

Hope you like what you got the first time, you'll likely get it again!


----------



## hockeydad

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........WINNER
hockeydad.......SENT
inept..............
GWN.............
Bear.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......SENT
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........WINNER
hockeydad.......SENT
inept..............
GWN.............
Bear.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........

Albert, above and beyond brother! 4 beauties AND a Havana cutter! Very generous :tu


----------



## stevefrench

Good stuff, Kevin!:tu The Canada Post tracking# says your package is still sitting in the post office.........in Ontario.:r


----------



## DragonMan

*Canada Post lies!!!!* 

I'm done venting!! :tu


----------



## shaggy

i have bears, a2vr6, dragonmans and mine....i will prolly be droppin off at ziras on weds


----------



## GWN

Sorry for the delay, Kevin. 
Plan to ship mine out tomorrow. Will post when I do.
J


----------



## GWN

On the way:

0097 1870 0024 1957

Gotta get in on the group shipping next time.


----------



## inept

Did you get your ceegars? I'm sure they should have arrived by now.


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........WINNER
hockeydad.......RECEIVED :tu
inept..............RECEIVED :tu
GWN.............
Bear.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## RHNewfie

Hey Kevin, when I get the fallout from the fire straightened out I will get something in the mail, sorry for the delay!


----------



## Snakeyes

No worries my friend 



RHNewfie said:


> Hey Kevin, when I get the fallout from the fire straightened out I will get something in the mail, sorry for the delay!


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........WINNER
hockeydad.......RECEIVED :tu
inept..............RECEIVED :tu
GWN.............
Bear.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......
rick l...............RECEIVED :tu
winnie..............RECEIVED :tu
RHNewfie.........


----------



## GWN

According to Canada Post, my package has been sitting in the post office where I mailed it for the past week.
Better not be the case.
Would be nice if their tracking system actually worked.


----------



## Headcrash

Wow look at Kevin go. I am glad to see all those sticks coming out West! I will watch them fly over Alberta on their way to you Kevin.

Do I smell 3peat?


----------



## stevefrench

GWN said:


> According to Canada Post, my package has been sitting in the post office where I mailed it for the past week.
> Better not be the case.
> Would be nice if their tracking system actually worked.





DragonMan said:


> *Canada Post lies!!!!*
> 
> I'm done venting!! :tu


Please refer to message #21


----------



## shaggy

RHNewfie said:


> Hey Kevin, when I get the fallout from the fire straightened out I will get something in the mail, sorry for the delay!


you should of mentioned that jeff ya bastage


----------



## Zira

Package sent for Shaggy, Bear, Dragonman, a2vr6 and myself 

#0068098000114692

Enjoy !


----------



## Old Sailor

Zira said:


> Package sent for Shaggy, Bear, Dragonman, a2vr6 and myself
> 
> #0068098000114692
> 
> Enjoy !


Damn Cindy.....the 3 WUSSES left it up to you hey!:r:r


----------



## DragonMan

Old Sailor said:


> Zira said:
> 
> 
> 
> Package sent for Shaggy, Bear, Dragonman, a2vr6 and myself
> 
> #0068098000114692
> 
> Enjoy !
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Cindy.....the 3 WUSSES left it up to you hey!:r:r
Click to expand...

That's not nice calling Shaggy, Bear and a2vr6 wusses!!! :r :r


----------



## Zira

Old Sailor said:


> Damn Cindy.....the 3 WUSSES left it up to you hey!:r:r


Well ya know what they say ..... if you want it done right get the woman to do it :r


----------



## shaggy

Zira said:


> Well ya know what they say ..... if you want it done right get the woman to do it :r


that just applies to the cookin and cleanin....maybe laundry too :tu


----------



## Zira

shaggy said:


> that just applies to the cookin and cleanin....maybe laundry too :tu


hmmmm .... them sounds like fightin words :bx


----------



## Bear

Old Sailor said:


> Damn Cindy.....the 3 WUSSES left it up to you hey!:r:r


I resemble that comment...!


----------



## shaggy

Zira said:


> hmmmm .... them sounds like fightin words :bx


maybe a couple of other things.........but this is a family forum...:r


----------



## Zira

shaggy said:


> maybe a couple of other things.........but this is a family forum...:r


trying to get yourself :hn or :gn ???

:r


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........WINNER
hockeydad.......RECEIVED :tu
inept..............RECEIVED :tu
GWN.............
Bear.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......
rick l...............RECEIVED :tu
winnie..............RECEIVED :tu
RHNewfie.........


Received Bower's package today but can't remember your screen name :r


----------



## RHNewfie

Hey Kev, really sorry for the delay, this is on the way!


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz...........
Zira…….......RECEIVED :tu
shaggy..........RECEIVED :tu
Snakeyes........WINNER
hockeydad.......RECEIVED :tu
inept..............RECEIVED :tu
GWN.............
Bear.......RECEIVED :tu
a2vr6...............RECEIVED :tu
stevefrench......RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......RECEIVED :tu
rick l...............RECEIVED :tu
winnie..............RECEIVED :tu
RHNewfie.........


----------



## GWN

Still haven't got mine yet?
CP sez they were delivered last month:
2008/02/14	PM PEACE RIVER, AB Item successfully delivered


----------



## GWN

Snakeyes said:


> K Baz...........
> Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
> shaggy..........
> Snakeyes........WINNER
> hockeydad.......RECEIVED :tu
> inept..............RECEIVED :tu
> GWN.............
> Bear.......
> a2vr6...............
> stevefrench......RECEIVED :tu
> DragonMan......
> rick l...............RECEIVED :tu
> winnie..............RECEIVED :tu
> RHNewfie.........
> 
> 
> Received Bower's package today but can't remember your screen name :r


Hey, that's me. Ignore my last post. :r


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED :tu
shaggy..........RECEIVED :tu
Snakeyes........WINNER
hockeydad.......RECEIVED :tu
inept..............RECEIVED :tu
GWN.............RECEIVED :tu
Bear.......RECEIVED :tu
a2vr6...............RECEIVED :tu
stevefrench......RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......RECEIVED :tu
rick l...............RECEIVED :tu
winnie..............RECEIVED :tu
RHNewfie.........


----------



## RHNewfie

It's comin I promise!!


----------



## GWN

Geez, Jeff. It's not like you have anything else goin' on in your life these days.


----------



## RHNewfie

GWN said:


> Geez, Jeff. It's not like you have anything else goin' on in your life these days.


yeah, I know. But I still feel guilty for not being on time!


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz...........RECEIVED :tu
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED :tu
shaggy..........RECEIVED :tu
Snakeyes........WINNER
hockeydad.......RECEIVED :tu
inept..............RECEIVED :tu
GWN.............RECEIVED :tu
Bear.......RECEIVED :tu
a2vr6...............RECEIVED :tu
stevefrench......RECEIVED :tu
DragonMan......RECEIVED :tu
rick l...............RECEIVED :tu
winnie..............RECEIVED :tu
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED :tu

and that ends this round. Thanks much guys, beautiful smokes that shall be enjoyed


----------



## RHNewfie

Glad they made it, sorry for the delay!


----------

